# PC aufrüsten - Help Wanted



## Earthquake7 (8. Januar 2013)

*PC aufrüsten - Help Wanted*

Hallo Zusammen

Als Gelegenheitszocker bin ich nicht mehr ganz up to date mit meinem System bei den neuen Games. Daher würde ich mich freuen, wenn jemand kurze Info geben könnte, welche Aufrüstungen für mein System Sinn machen - Fettes THX im Vorraus

Mein System
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 (64 Bit)
Prozessor: Intel i5 CPU 750 @2,67GHz
Mainboard: MSI MS-7613 (Indio) Sockel 1156
Festplatte: ??? 1TB (5400 U/min)
Arbeitsspeicher: ??? 3x2GB DDR3 RAM (ein Slot ist noch frei)
Netztteil: ??? 460 Watt (+12Va = 16A, +12Vb = 15A, +12Vc = 8A)
Grafik: GTX 260 (1,8 GB integrierter Speicher)

folgendes würde ich ändern - habe aber keine Erfahrungswerte
Grafikkarte austauschen (HDMI und Direct X 11)--> GTX 660 vs HD 7870
Netzteil austauschen (wegen Grafikkarte + 2. Festplatte) --> 500W, 550W oder 600W???

Viele Grüße Earthquake

und bereits danke für die ersten Auskünfte aus meinem Block


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2013)

Das Netzteil müsste an sich reichen für eine AMD 7870, vlt sogar für eine AMD 7950 - denn die GTX 260 braucht bis zu 180W, die AMD 7870 nur 160W, eine 7950 bis zu 200W.

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass wegen einer 2. Festplatte das ganze dann nicht mehr reicht.

Ich würde eine neue Platte mit 7200U/Min holen, keine "eco" oder "green", und dazu eine AMD 7870 - und falls das Netzteil doch nciht reicht, dann kann man ja noch eines nachbestellen. Dabei reichen selbst 400W aus, wenn es ein gutes Netzteil ist, denn Markenmodelle mit zB 400W sind oft effektiv so gut wie es billige erst mit "550W"-Nennwert sind. 


Wieviel kannst/willst Du denn investieren? Wie groß soll die neue PLatte werden?


----------



## Earthquake7 (8. Januar 2013)

wollte unter 400 € bleiben


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2013)

Also, 1000GB Festplatte ca 60€, 2000GB ca 80€  http://www.pcgames.de/preisvergleich/?cat=hde7s&sort=p&xf=958_1000%7E959_7200#xf_top   - eine AMD 7870 OC ca 200€ - das sind also nicht mal 300€. 

Als Gelegenheitsspieler würde eine 7870 auch völlig reichen, und wenn Du willst, dann gönn Dir ein richtig gutes Netzteil, zB ein BeQuiet CM-E9 modular, da sind 480W dann auch mehr als ausreichend, da das sehr effizient ist (auch gut, wenn der PC lange am Tag nur "an" ist)  - das ist besser selbst manch ein 60€-Markennetzteil mit "550W". be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) - PCGames


----------



## Earthquake7 (18. März 2013)

Das ist bisher daraus geworden

Windows Leistungs Index: vorher (Jan 2013) --> nacher (heute)
Prozessor: 7,3 --> 7,3
Arbeitsspeicher: 7,5 -->7,3 ABSTUFUNG!
Grafik: 7,1--> 7,9
Grafik (Spiele): 7,1--> 7,9
Primäre Festplatte: 5,9--> 7,7

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 (64 Bit)
Prozessor: Intel i5 CPU 750 @2,67GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 3x2GB DDR3 RAM
Mainboard: MSI MS-7613 (Indio) Sockel 1156
Festplatte1 für Betriebssystem: SSD 120GB Samsung 840
Festplatte2 für Daten und Games: Seagate Barracuda 7200, 1TB, SATA 6 Gb/s
Netztteil: Be quiet L8 (530Watt)
Grafik: GTX 660ti 2 GB Asus DC2-2GD5 (NOTKAUF - war nix anderes da)
da mein Tower zu klein wurde --> StormScout2

FAZIT: bin mit diesem Upgrade gerade bei den Games wie FarCry3 / Crysis3 super zufrieden und bereue nichts
daher fettes THX für den Support an Herbboy

Letzte Frage zu diesem Projekt:
Ist jetzt schon der Tausch des Pakets (Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher und Mainboard) sinnvoll oder lieber warten

Viele Grüße Earthquake


----------



## svd (18. März 2013)

Den i5 750 hätte ich mir damals auch geholt... wenn er zu dem Zeitpunkt schon verfügbar gewesen wäre. (War dann ein paar Wochen später. *grml*)

Der Prozessor fällt auch noch in die Leistungsklasse eines "Core2Quads 9550" oder "Athlons II X4 955/965 BE".
Das heißt, ja, im Prinzip wäre ein Upgrade sehr wohl spürbar, vor allem im Bereich der minimalen Bildwiederholraten, wo sich die veraltete Architektur unangenehm bemerkbar machen kann.
Unbedingt notwendig wäre es nicht, solange die Spiele deiner Wahl noch anständig laufen. Weil dieses Jahr auch noch Intels neue Haswell Architektur ins Haus steht, könntest du den Release abwarten und entweder von einer eventuellen Preissenkung der IvyBridge Familie profitieren, oder gleich ein Haswell System aufbauen (mal Benchmarks und Preise abwarten.  ).


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2013)

ALso, du kannst die CPU noch behalten, hättest aber mit nem zB core i5.3450 oder so um die 30-50% Zuwachs an leistung. In manchen games aber auch so gut wie keinen zuwachs, wenn die Games sehr Grafiklastig sind und die Grafikkarte halt quasi "bremst"

Der Windows-Leistungsindex ist allerdings ziemlicher Käse, da wird Hardware nur anhand von Eckdaten bewertet, und ganz moderne Hardware kann da gar nicht wiedergespiegelt werden, da die eigentlich mehr als 8 Punkte bekommen müsste, aber 8 Punkt das Maximum sind und die Punktevergabe-Kriterien schon recht alt sind.


----------

